# would you buy TT this way



## lee1710 (Jul 22, 2012)

hello, new member here, need some advice please on buying TT .
cannot just up and travel 100 miles, just to take minutes to see it's not what i want. then on to the next.
do i pay for the AA/RAC to go along and do what they do. or must i go and see for myself, although i am not that mechanical minded, and as it would be my first TT. do i go for saloon, or convertable/roadster. or would you say that is a personal choice:? looking to spend around 3to4 k.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

With the money you are planning to spend it is very easy to buy yourself an absolute dog. Much has been written on the subject before but to sum the market up, because the MK1 TT was such a huge success at launch and is such a design icon there are an awful lot about that haven't been owned by car enthusiasts. Many simply haven't been looked after all that well.

It might not be easy travelling to go and look at cars but if you put the effort in it will pay in the end; or more accurately if you don't put the effort in to find the right car you'll almost certainly come to regret it.

The advice is be patient and take your time, look at as many cars as you can and wait for the right one to come along. Don't be swayed by simple things such as low mileage but instead look for a car that has obviously been well looked after. A service history is good but also look for a file full of bills showing just exactly what work has been done. And don't worry whether the service history is Audi or not - most people who really take care of their cars prefer to take them to an independent specialist anyway as they do a better job.

Yes, if you don't know much about mechanics do get an inspection done. Hidden problems can end up costing rather a lot to sort out.

I know it makes it sound like a minefield but all it needs is time and patience. There will be some really nice cars out there for under £5k - and for that money you are getting a fantastic car. Happy hunting.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

So many for sale, why would you rush and buy a car without seeing it??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lee, Welcome to the TTF.
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
Hoggy.


----------



## lee1710 (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks for all your advice guys, taking time to type it out, really appreciate it.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Lee, my suggestion would be to use the likes of e-bay, autotrader, gumtree and pistonheads etc to get a feel for the market and what is out there keeping in mind what the guys have already said about history etc....see a few local to you just to start to determine what you like in terms of colour, spec, etc This might help to determine how far you are willing to travel to get what you actually want 

Good luck with the search

Just remember seeing them close up will make you want to jump in quick....but keep your head :!: 
Peter


----------



## lee1710 (Jul 22, 2012)

sussexbythesea said:


> Hi Lee, my suggestion would be to use the likes of e-bay, autotrader, gumtree and pistonheads etc to get a feel for the market and what is out there keeping in mind what the guys have already said about history etc....see a few local to you just to start to determine what you like in terms of colour, spec, etc This might help to determine how far you are willing to travel to get what you actually want
> 
> Good luck with the search
> 
> ...


good advice , been looking in all those places every day in fact, best bet is ebay as there are those to keep an eye on that dont sell and people re-list them with lower reserves. thanks peter


----------

